# My 2013 puppy party



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:blush: ....well it was a tad smaller than last year....and it was raining outside...so we all just stayed inside all day. 










I sure hope next year we'll be back on tract for a larger one again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it still looks like you had a ball thou ! is this your new man cave Pat?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> it still looks like you had a ball thou ! is this your new man cave Pat?


 
Yep, well it's Stan's man cave. We're sitting where the bar used to be, but the bar is still out back now...:blink: He just can't give it up just yet....:angry:


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

So much fun! Wish I lived closer!


----------

